# Epson 4800 conversion to DTG?



## jeffcody (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried to convert Epson 4800 to DTG? They are on the market to purchase as a complete system. 
But, I have one that needs refurbished, I thought of converting it to DTG.
Any Suggestions?


----------

